# I would like almost no hair on the face(nose and mouth area)...



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

I took Drea to 2 different groomers but neither of them did a "skin tight" cut.. around her face.

I'm pretty sure when I adopted her, she didn't have any or close to no hair on her face.


I don't know doing skin tight is possible.. is it?

or should I just settle with the hair cut she has... right now...


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*A close shaved face is nice but some groomers like to not go too*

close to avoid razor burn and irritation.

You can ask what size blade their clipper has and what guard they will use and if there is a shorter one.

You do risk having to deal with an infection though. I once had to treat a white poodle for a staph infection from a super close shave. After that, I asked for no very close shaves.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Usually groomer's shave the face with a #10 blade when asked. You can also ask for it to be shorter, #30 I would suggest to start with. They can get even closer with a #40. I would not have them do a 40 first. Start gradually with the 30. If she tolerate's it fine then progress to a 35 or 40. 

Here is a pic of a number 10 that I did on my own dog. Is it this close and you'd like it closer?


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys

I went to a groomer today, and asked just for a face shave.. and wasn't happy..

O well


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wonderfulremark said:


> thanks for the replies guys
> 
> I went to a groomer today, and asked just for a face shave.. and wasn't happy..
> 
> O well


Yeah, you need to tell your groomer that you want it shorter than normal, like 30 or 40 blade short AND that you won't hold them responsible should any irritation occur, (Just in case).

Keep in mind that the shorter you go the higher the risk not just for irritation but also for injury is. Some groomers do not have a steady enough hand to use a 40 blade on the face but may do it anyway to try and make you happy. You could very well end up with a hurt puppy if thats the case so ask them groomer if they are comfortable going closer than a 10 blade (which is the norm). 

Sone groomers won't do shorter because of the risk of irritation - which would be me in most cases. I trypicaly clip with a #15 blade. I almost never choose to go shorter for the reasons stated above. If a client asks for closer I may agree but I definitly talk with them about irritation and make them note that on the release before they sign and inital by the note and the grooming instructions. I also may adjust the charge, depending on the dog. If the dog wiggles or fights me at all I won't do the shorter blade. I would rather have an unhappy client telling god and everybody that I can't do a close clip than to hurt the dog (and have to pay for a vet visit), and have the client go around town telling everyone I cut their dog's face.  LoL


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't like Gunther's face too short either.
His skin is grey and it just looks odd to me.
Personal preference,I guess.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I do T with the #30 and last week a small part with the #40 accidently (again) - swapped blades for my new one and didn't check what setting it was on - by golly it sure is close, luckily I only did one pass and it has grown back in now so looks OK :rofl:

It is very standard in poodles to use a #10 or #15 if the dog isn't use to it, as Secreto said ask them for a #30 to start and then after a few regular clippings with that and if you have no issues move up to a #40. Personally I can't get a nice look with the #40 so I just go with the #30.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Forgot to say Secreto he is looking like a gorgeous cheeky little man :smile:


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I always shave faces with a 40 blade and have never had a problem with infection. I don't like the look of the face when shaved this short, but a day later they look super.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I use people trimmers on moose since that's what we have (prof. ones)... I dunno what length it was but I once did it where his face looked white... hehe woops all skin :bolt:

The groomers normally do a little longer (sounds like #15) than I do with the people blade... but it doesn't sound like a #30 but I believe he had that before and I really like it.

Can someone post pics comparing a #10 #30 and #40 next time they groom? Each # from 2 or 3 different angles wouldl ike to have this on the site to share with folks


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

I used my beard trimmer on drea to trim around her mouth....









but I didn't hurt her... but hopefully next time I go to a groomer they will use #30... or 40..

I didn't know anything about blade numbers.. :S


----------

